# hp c3180 printer



## imabirdwatcher (Feb 23, 2010)

color cartridge light blinks. I have installed new cartridge. Is there a way to reset the printer so it will print?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please press and hold the power button and the cancel button for 3 secs. If a enter special key combo appears, release the buttons and press and blue, green and gray key in that sequence. If you are in the supports menu, press and blue button twice to go to resets menu, press the OK button. Press again the blue button twice to go to semi-full reset then press again OK. Print will automatically turn off, turn on the printer after 30 secs.


----------

